# Help with charters



## MNeumann72 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello,

My name is Matt and i'm a resident of Mattapoisett, MA and I'm looking for the oppertunity to help out a captain who does frequent charters. I'm not highly experienced, but I'm a hardworker and just looking for something. If anybody has any ideas, please let me know


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you looking to crew for pay? Or just get a chance to get out on a sailboat?


----------

